# Extremely quite 12 week old



## Pauladuff (7 mo ago)

Hi, my 12 week old cockapoo is extremely quiet, he sleeps most of the time, I have to wake him to get him up and moving! I initially put it down settling in, I only have him 2 weeks. He is also a very poor eater, I have to hand feed him to get him to eat. Any advice/suggestions would be appreciated, thank you!


----------



## HannahHarding87 (12 mo ago)

I can only recommend taking him to see a Vet, he might be lacking in something and needs medical care.
12 week old Cockapoo's do sleep a lot, they are growing at a tremendous pace, but generally have good appetites too.

Hope he perks up soon


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree, pups do need a lot of sleep but are usually energetic between sleeps, if unsure a vet check will either put your mind at rest or pick up any problems


----------

